# Angry Birds Space



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone know when we can download it? Not a huge fan of angry birds anymore but the trailers look awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Apparently 1a.m. in amazon app store. A dollar for ad-free.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome... I'll just thank that post when I get home later haha. Don't plan on paying for it if my ad blocker does its job









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Angry Birds Space is RELEASED on the Amazon appstore and Google play store Now.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Beat the first world already.
It seems a "Black hole" will be the new "golden egg" type thing.
Look for one on the laser bird's intro level.
Annd......it's pretty dope, actually.
But I'm not one of the haters on the original.
It's definitely become over-played...to the point that I download an update...and barely play a level or two before closing it.


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

When it first went up on amazon it was listed as a free app of the day. I tried downloading several times and got an error. Then when it took, I got a popup saying the price had changed. 
Anyone else have this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I downloaded from Play Store and it was free.99

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't bother with the Amazon app store. They only let you download it over wifi. My wifi is slower than my 4g....


----------



## ziocomposite (Mar 9, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> Don't bother with the Amazon app store. They only let you download it over wifi. My wifi is slower than my 4g....


Lol! Bought it @ Amazon and will d/l when I get to a faster Wi-Fi too =P


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if there would be any benefit to buying the HD (Kindle) version of it for the GNex? The GNex has a better resolution than the Kindle Fire so I would think it would look better than the regular version.


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

Not sure how the kindle version could be any better. Its pretty nice looking with the gnex version.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

cdmta said:


> Not sure how the kindle version could be any better. Its pretty nice looking with the gnex version.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I looked at the reviews on the HD/Kindle version of the original game since there are a lot more, and yea, its barely an improvement if any. The only difference people noted was that by default the screen was zoomed out more (given the larger screen real estate) but not otherwise not worth the extra cost. Sucks for Kindle Fire owners though, it looks like the free/$1 versions won't work for them.


----------



## Nucleotide (Mar 23, 2012)

Loving Space... as with all previous Angry Birds versions.

I've got them all on my phone, tablet and PC. I really wish there was a way to sync progress between devices though.


----------

